# Sticky  Pigeon ailments at a glance



## alvin

http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html



Can some one sticky this?


----------



## Feather

Great information Alvin! Thanks!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Alvin,

That information is on the first page of our website.

It is included under EMERGENCY CARE/TREATMENT upper right hand corner, in red letters.

Thank you


----------



## feralpigeon

As long as this sticky is here, may as well toss in a few more links,
some may also appear elsewhere on the site or in threads:

http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/The Doctors Corner/symptoms.htm

http://www.jedds.com/DiseasesChooseASymptom.asp

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html

http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/pipexdsl/s/astp53/bird/vet9.htm

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Articles.html

fp


----------



## Feefo

I don't know how close these are to you, Retief Ehlers will see feral pigeons and has gained a lot of experience with them 
http://www.vetclick.com/referral-practices/view_detail.php?PracticeId=437&ReferralId=3

You could try London Wildcare, Beddington Park,Church Road,Wallington,Surrey SM6 7NN Tel 020 86476230 

Some pigeons make a complete recovery from PMV, but there is the risk of them having what appears to be a relapse. I have some that recovered and have lived without a relapse for 6 years. I also released two but lost track of them so I don't know how well they got along. 

I would never put a pigeon to sleep because it has PMV and all the ones that I have nursed have survived. There are places that could offer a permanent home.

Cynthia

How strange, I posted this in response to a request for a pigeon vet in London, but that post has disappeared. I can't even remember the user name.


----------



## Cricket

Bookmarked it. Thanks! really informative and easy to follow... great.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hi cynthia, thanks for that information, best wishes canaryjayne


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

EDIT: wrong thread =\


----------



## feralpigeon

And a contribution from Charis:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=236371&postcount=1

fp


----------



## ClaireRose

hi guys I was wondering if you could help me- the feathers around my pigeon's heads are not being released from their quills. They look like they are covered in scaly quills on their heads rather than feathers. What is this a sign of?


----------



## applecheeks

alvin said:


> http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one sticky this?


This link no longer works.


----------



## bzagor

Wound Management Care- Avian Emergencies- Written by a Veterinary Surgeon:
http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/november/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Management-Part-2.html


----------

